# Nana/Cloud's 2nd Clutch update



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

hi all
been real busy handfeeding but stopped in to update pics
baby 1








baby 2








baby 3








baby 4


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww so gorgeous


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My goodness they are beautiful!


----------



## Becky (Apr 30, 2011)

They are so cute!! How old are they?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

as of monday may 2 they are 5 weeks old
thank you all for your comments
they grow up so quick
boy time flies fast


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

They are very cute!!!!!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

ty debbie,roxy,sarah and becky


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

does anyone know what we are?the mother is lutino,father is pearl pied split lutino....
srtiels mentioned on my posting of 3rd clutch that one of these are cinnamon pearl pied...i think she means the first baby above,am i right?
any ideas if you know can you list what you think each baby by numbers 1 through 4 so i know who you are talking about.thanx all


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*the mother is lutino,father is pearl pied split lutino....*
*-----------------------------------------------------------------*

The father is also split to cinnamon.

The first baby is a cinnamon pearl pied, so it is a female.

#2 and 3 are lutinos. If the mother does not have pearling (would be dark yellow on light yellow lacing on the back) the 3rd baby is a lutino pearl, and if mom not pearled a female.

The 4th baby is a normal (meaning the grey part) pied....and could be either sex.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

they are very cute


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

so baby 1 is cinnamon pearl pied female
baby two lutino would it be male or female
baby 3 lutino pearl is it male or female
baby 4 pied split lutino is it male or female
mom is lutino shes light yellow... a little darker yellow crest/head then rest of body








dad pearl pied split to lutino/cinnamon
















am i understanding you right?
ty all


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

baby 4 also has pearl in him when he spreads his wings out you can see pearl markings


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice babies! I want the little girl #1, and all the others.... lol. There goes my addiction again. Some one post pictures of their babies, and I end up wanting them all.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

#1 is girl as is #3 since mom isn't a lutino pearl. The other two could be either sex...


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

with pearls there is no way of telling sex is there?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No wing spot sexing doesn't work...but its sex-linked like lutino. Is mom a lutino pearl? If not, then they're girls and got the pearl from Dad.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

need help sexing baby number 2
dad is pied/pearl split to lutino/cinnamon
mom lutino
whats baby?
its back is light yellow almost white in spots with darker yellow trim on feather tips on wings only...what sex?
would wing photo shot help any?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

well baby #1 was rehomed tonight
best of luck with your new baby briday
congrats on your new addition


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I bet thats the hardest part in breeding letting them go


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

you bet ya but all you can do is hope they have a great life
the lady i sold her to said shed keep me updated here with pics and stories and such.im glad i ask her if she would be interested in this site she said she would so
she has a new member to her family and we have a new one to ours
welcome to talk cockatiels brittany


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Aw that's sweet...


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks roxy
its true though were all just one really big happy family here on this site
helping each other through the good times and the bad
yay a big extended family from far and wide


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

if baby #4 has bars underside of tail is it a female or too early to tell
he is 2 mths mom lutino dad pied/pearl split lutino/cinnamon
what sex is it?
cant tell by wing spots cause it has pearl markings on undersides of wings


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Tail is barred in all young tiels regardless of sex so you won't be able to tell there.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

by genetics what would you guess sex is?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Is baby number 4 the pied baby? because that baby could be either sex. Ummm Srtiels mentions what sex the babies would be on the first page of this thread if that might help


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

she said it could be either but they didnt have pin feather yet then 
wondered if it changed as they aged


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

In your pics on the first page the babies are pretty much fully feathered.....anyway he could be either. Hes a pied so you could try wing spot sexing him.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you tried wing spot sexing? The "pearls" under the wings aren't pearls they're the spots you're looking for when sexing the tiel. Those should tell you pretty accurately whether you have a boy or girl. Pied is recessive so you can't tell by just looking at the parents.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

baby2 has been re homed tonight and is doing well and settling in his new home..he is even teaching other birds how to socialize and be good around human (timid birds already living there)
yay baby
which has been named Sunshine


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How cute Sunshine...fits him I think since he's showing the other birds how nice humans are lol.


----------

